# Advice on bed rail repair



## 160ClassBuck (Feb 22, 2003)

Took the truck bed cap off for the first time and had several spots where it had worn down to the metal. Thinking of doing a few things: 1. Have truck spray on liner extended over the rail and down about 1" on the side or 2. Get some primer on the worn down spots and purchasing the plastic bed rail covers and install them to cover up the spots.

Thoughts on what you would do?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*rails*

depend's on how you work the truck ,i like the plastic cap's but you will still get some rubbing of the paint when it expand's and contract's .i like the one's with the stake pocket's with clamp in stake pocket hold down's (stainless) then they will not move around as much .but spray on may be quicker and cheaper in the long run :waving:


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I would just touch it up with some primer and get some kind of diamond plate bed rail cover.


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

Your supposed to have paint on the rails? Thats what I am doing wrong. I use the the 10lb finish hammer twice a year to get them into shape!


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

I have spray-on bedliner over mine and LOVE it! Fix it once and forget it.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

aeronutt;590303 said:


> I have spray-on bedliner over mine and LOVE it! Fix it once and forget it.


x2

Do it once and be done - if you put the plastic covers on, it'll eventually wear the paint off again, just like the drop-in bed liners do...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

spray on , its the best way to go


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

X 4 Spray & go the only way to do it!


----------



## SS2500HD (Sep 18, 2008)

x 5,6,7,8......... bed liner over the rails.


----------



## er15wander (May 27, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

I have qwikliner on my truck and it looks well.


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah go with bedliner. you will love it. put primer on there your gonna spend more money as well. look at products like upol raptor. its a DIY spray on bed liner.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Naudi2u;589271 said:


> Your supposed to have paint on the rails? Thats what I am doing wrong. I use the the 10lb finish hammer twice a year to get them into shape!


Have you been looking at my truck for ideas?


----------



## er15wander (May 27, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

I have qwikliner on my truck.Qwikliner spray on bedliner has a lifetime warranty against chipping, peeling or cracking.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I used some self sticking weather stripping on the rail before I put it in ....Helps cushion it ... Works pretty good !!!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats with the sudden explosion of the name qwik-liner on here? Or is this something I've been missing.


----------

